# diablo or lamborgini?



## maxman1180 (Sep 17, 2011)

which one is faster?


----------



## maxman1180 (Sep 17, 2011)

i think its lamborgini!


----------



## WolfsburgB6 (Sep 24, 2011)

Um.

A Lamborghini Diablo is a car...?




























:what::facepalm:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## nickkwhitt (Apr 7, 2011)

loydholman said:


> I guess the question is Lamborghini Gallardo or Lamborghini Diablo. I would go with Diablo. It’s a bit sleeker than Gallardo which gives it a better speed.


you sir, are retarted.


----------

